# Decal Font and size



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey,

I just got a used seven frame with no decals, I was wondering if anybody here knows the name of the font they use and the size of the main decals? (TT and ST not model name)

Thanks!

RJ


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Seven sells decals http://www.sevencycles.com/accessories/softgoods.php


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on contacting Seven for the decals. In any event, I beleive I've seen a couple different styles/fonts used. They definitely come in a choice of colours and optional backgrounds.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Right, they don't have what I want for sale... I like white decals which are sold out and I'd love to get some in green


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I've ever seen Seven decals in green, so you might be on your own if you're set on that colour. Contact Seven directly or via a dealer, as I'm not sure why their web site only allows one to select a small subset of the possible decal options. I had no problem getting white decals with each of my Sevens.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

just call them and tell them what colors you like. they have dozens of custom colors that are not listed on their website. they charge more for custom colors but you might be able to sweet talk them into not charging you extra since they are technically in stock and not a custom order.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats a good idea, thanks!!!

By the way, I got white decals by putting it into the order notes when I ordered black decals off the Seven site.

RJ


----------



## BravoAlphaZulu (Jul 23, 2008)

FYI, here are some things I found out when I tried to replace the worn decals on my 2001 Seven Axiom:
1) SEVEN does not keep the older decals in house but would be glad to sell you the latest iteration
2) the font used on those first generation bikes is Bank Gothic Light (very nice SEVEN employee shared that with me)
3) the decals for SEVEN were (and still are) produced by the fine people at SSSink (Screen Specialty Shop) who make decals for more manufacturers than you can shake a stick at

Hope that's helpful for anyone trying to spruce up their SEVEN.


----------

